# Large Yachts visiting Marbella



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anybody know what the large Yacht moored off Marbella is? Its about one KM out from Puerto deportivo, looks a bit like the Prince Abdulaziz but not sure...

There is also another large one moored very close to shore at victors Beach it is brand new and to big to come into port it is the ACE and looks amazing


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This link might help, 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=224511000&zoom=10&olddate=10/19/2011%2010:59:00%20AM


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hepa said:


> This link might help,
> 
> Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions


Thanks, but they are not showing up. However I went out to have a look today and it is the Prince Abdulazzis . one of the largest in the world


----------

